# Excel and green spot algae



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone ever tried excel on GSP?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never noticed excel killing off GSA. Elbow grease is the only way to get rid of it.

The main cause of GSA is high light and low PO4. 130W is a bit high.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just read an article about what causes GSA and what the article said was the GSA was cause when the water was depleted of PO4(Phosphate) so if you could get some flourish phosphours i think that would help your GSA problem as mistergreen said


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Like Mr. Green and Josh said above, dose more phosphate and your GSA will go away.

Just take it easy though. I have found that certain plants don't like too much phosphate.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Just add some additional PO4 to your EI dosing and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I just tried putting extra PO4 but now I got the begining of green water. I guess that means I should stop for a little while. I have 2 blubs, should I run one for a little while?

BTW nice to see u biscuitslayer, hopefully I can blance this out which is pretty much the same setup as urs. lol.

Algae sucks.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

if you want to get rid of the GW a UV sterilizer would go a long ways


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> I have 2 blubs, should I run one for a little while?


Yes, you should use 1 lamp until you get your tank under control.


----------

